# New here!



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey there how's it going? I'm new here I have one kitty named Joey! I'm 19 and a senior in highschool! Got any questions and I'll answer!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

WELCOME!  

Please post pictures under "Meet My Kitty" - we LOVE pictures!

How old is Joey? How did you get him?


----------



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

marie73 said:


> WELCOME!
> 
> Please post pictures under "Meet My Kitty" - we LOVE pictures!
> 
> How old is Joey? How did you get him?


He is 4 and I rescued him from the shelter.


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey stranger! :wink:

Welcome to The Cat Forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What kind of kitty is he?


----------



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

marie73 said:


> What kind of kitty is he?


He is a black domestic short hair


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I LOVE black kitties - you'll find a lot of members here do, too! I just got one last month - but with* long *hair.

And bless you for adopting an adult cat! I got my other cat (in my avatar) when she was 4 years old, too. She's almost 5!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey!
Welcome to the Catforum!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome from me and my fur gang!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Joey is a cutie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! I love black cats, so I'll be watching for your cat's pictures. Welcome; enjoy the forums!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi, Trista. :wink: :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome and kudos to you for adopting an adult


----------



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

kitkat said:


> Welcome and kudos to you for adopting an adult


Why thank you! I dealt with a kitten that my friend had given to me because she did not want her anymore. I tried my best to take care of her but she was only a few weeks old and I just didn't have the time with school and everything so I gave her to the shelter that I volunteer for. I figured it'd be better that way because then I know she is getting the proper care she needs, and I felt that if she stayed with me she would possibly die since I know nothing about how to care for kittens that are only 6 weeks old


----------

